# Work for AMZN warehouse from



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Your home &#128539;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

"Your home, while drawing UI or Basic Income."

(fixed it for you)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> "Your home, while drawing UI or Basic Income."
> 
> (fixed it for you)


Forklifts in Korea already tested for remote work. One person can operate multiple forklifts.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mbd said:


> Forklifts in Korea already tested for remote work. One person can operate multiple forklifts.


Just don't be playing with your phone when you're supposed to be paying attention to the forklift...


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

> --- including a wrist band that tells humans where to move their hands.


Humans are now the beasts of burden like an ass.



New2This said:


> Just don't be playing with your phone when you're supposed to be paying attention to the forklift...
> 
> View attachment 555007


That gal is lucky she didn't get decapitated!


----------

